

What made thousands of birds fall from the sky? - cwan
http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/01/03/what-made-thousands-of-birds-fall-from-the-sky/?hpt=T2

======
michaelelliot
Oh. My. God. The Apocalypse has begun!

------
huxley
Gravity.

